# Pork Butt Cooking Temps



## srkays (Jan 8, 2018)

Read where temp to cook pork butts is anywhere between 225F and 240F.  I cooked three 5-pound pork butts this weekend with my 30" MES set at 230F.  I assumed 2 hrs per pound or a "total" cooking time of 10 hours.  After almost 12 hours temps of butts still at 165F or so.  I understand stalling, thought they would be done.  Finshed in oven and all turned out great, but....  Some here cook their butts higher than 240F.  Will that lower the cooking time but also dry out the butts?  How high a cooking temp is too high and any special techniques for cooking at higher temp.  Appreciate everyone's comments in advance


----------



## motocrash (Jan 8, 2018)

srkays said:


> Some here cook their butts higher than 240F. Will that lower the cooking time but also dry out the butts? How high a cooking temp is too high and any special techniques for cooking at higher temp. Appreciate everyone's comments in advance


Yes it will lower cook time.I've smoked'em at 275-285 with no ill effects in the past.When I get one with a higher internal fat content I'll do'em hot.


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

Team 275. I cook everything maxed at 275 but aversges about 260 with calibrated therms. Your max depends on your smoker and how much food is in it.


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

Things like sausage & abts etc. are significantly lower and ramp up. But for the most part no wrap maxed at 275.


----------



## jted (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi, This is a great thread. First remember that all yor answers are personal opinions.
As much as I agree with motorcrash I cook mine at 242. Why because my old MES 30 really likes and holds that temp.
First use the search and look up MES fluctuating temps.  Basically I feel that the number you program will be the culmination of averages. A lot of people have addressed this. It is just how it is till you upgrade your controller. You don't need to do that in most cases. Once again here is another opinion. Most smoked meat tastes better the next day. To me that includes Pork butts. The meat still needs to rest after smoking. By cooking the day before you take away the unknowns. Smoke you sides on dinner day and enjoy the time.
I like overnight smokes.
Stalls can last a long time and extend the overall cooking time. I would rather be in bed snoring rather than worrying why my meat stalled.
There are a couple of techniques in smoking a butt. I like the naked one. No foil till it comes out of the smoker. This extends the cook time since I am not pushing the stall. Many people foil at 160 or at the stall to keep the heat in.  It does cut the stall time down but on the flip side you don't get the same bark.Here is a shot of a couple of naked butts. Those butts proubally cooked 14-16 hours. The picture is at about the 12 hour mark. Jted


----------

